

Building Your Happiness Framework - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/building-a-happiness-framework-in-your-compan

======
sliverstorm
> what is the point of living if we are not happy?

This seems like a foolish statement. There are many points of living even when
unhappy. A few that come to mind:

\- live and suffer in exchange for happiness later (working at a crummy job to
earn money or a promotion)

\- live and suffer, that others might be happy (defending people is a purpose,
but I doubt it makes many _happy_ )

\- live and suffer, because it will turn around one day (hope)

~~~
sthomps
these are all true. I guess I should put something in about the struggle to
get to happiness sometimes. I meant the statement as really an overall
generalization.

